# 5 Year Old - Interested in Recurve



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

Depending on your son's height, look at the Samick Polaris.
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=samick+polaris

http://www.bestrecurvebowguide.com/samick-polaris-review-recurve-bow-inspection/

The Polaris is a non-ILF takedown system that is intended for beginners. You can later buy replacement limbs if you need to adjust for weight or bow length. It has mount for a sight and stabilizer, if those are important right away. 

But this is really just the bow. Many shops will include an arrow rest and string. And you're on your own for the rest of the kit (arrows, armguard, airline travel case, qualification slot for Rio, etc...)

I have a handful of these for use by beginners of various sizes -- they're good stuff.


Or if you want a one-piece kit that's everything together, but far less flexible to keep growing with, this will work as a great Christmas present:
http://www.amazon.com/Easton-Youth-Beginner-Recurve-Bow/dp/B00XREW0ZY

-T


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

my son is now 7. He started when he was 2.5 years old. 

Bear first shot is what he started with and still shoots. I wouldn't start him with a larger bow and stabs and such until he is 8 to 9 range of age. 

keep the bow light and totally controllable for the form. 










Chris


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> I wouldn't start him with a larger bow and stabs and such until he is 8 to 9 range of age. keep the bow light and totally controllable for the form.
> Chris


This is very important. Any extras you'd put on a 5 year old's bow would be for show, and shouldn't carry any weights. It's more for dress-up play to be like Dad than for real archery performance.



But I hate that Bear. It impresses me a lot that your son can shoot it well, I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone able to shoot those at all... I'd be happier if the Polaris had 5# limbs available.

-T


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

my son shoots the First Shot accurately for 10 yards or less. He has all the JOAD pins you can earn at 9 meters shooting that bow. 

The polaris is a great bow as long as the kid can wield it without any form issues. Most 4-5 year olds can't do that. That is what i will move Drew up to in the coming year. I think it is a better bow for 7-8 year olds. ( though age does not indicate size. My 7 year old is a smaller kid. 

For 10 yards or less, i think the first shot is a great bow to start and accurate to that distance. 









View attachment 3263594


If OP's kid is a big 5 year old, then the Polaris may be the best for him. If he is on the smaller side like my son, the long bow he shoots or the first shot may be best. And i know the pressure lol. My son asks me all the time when he can get stabs on his bow. I keep telling him just to be patient. 

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/vb.1494440993/10204069543047573/?type=3&theater


Chris


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> He has all the JOAD pins you can earn at 9 meters shooting that bow.
> 
> The polaris is a great bow as long as the kid can wield it without any form issues. Most 4-5 year olds can't do that. T
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I could earn JOAD pins with that bow...

But I see that you're brilliant enough not to use the original arrows (or at least you've put flexible fletches on them), and that you've added at lest one nock point to the string. Having properly seating arrows will improve that bow a lot.

Being able to control the size and weight of a polaris will be an issue to keep an eye on. Yes, there's no real reason at all for sights or a stab at that age, but it's nifty that the polaris is set with those bushings, for later.

-T


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

my son shoots medallion arrows. I did not like the arrows that came with the bow. Nor the quiver which broke within a week. But the armguard is stellar for tiny arms and the bow shoots well with some good arrows. Even jazz arrows fly good out of it. 

And yes, i have a nocking point on the string for him and dental floss so the arrow attaches to the string good and tight. Only hard part is getting a chest protector to fit him. 


Chris


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I too started my daughters young, at ages 3 and 5, and started them with longbows until they grew a bit. Fitting little kids with archery equipment can be a real challenge. After the little longbow phase, I recommend the Greatree Firefox (black limbs) or Mohegan (white limbs). They are available in lengths down to 48" (48", 58", and 62"). At 62", I recommend a 21" Hoyt Excel riser with short limbs instead and working upward from there to medium limbs, then 23" riser, then 25" riser.


http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/gr...eginnertake-downrecurvebows-freeshipping.aspx

http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/gr...eginnertake-downrecurvebows-freeshipping.aspx


Here are the available sizes and draw length/weight.

48” 12, 16, 20# @ 24” 
54” 16, 20, 24, 28# @ 26”
62” 16, 20, 24, 28, 32, 36, 40# @ 28” 

To convert weight based on draw length, add/subtract 2# per inch. It is actually 1-2# per inch depending on how far into the "meat" of the draw force curve you get, so your mileage may vary. Here are two sample conversions:

AMO 54 - 24# @ 26" + 2 lb/in = 28# @ 28" / brace height = 6.5"-7"
AMO 54 - 28# @ 26" + 2 lb/in = 32# @ 28" / brace height = 6.5"-7"

I have also had success with kids shooting shorter vintage recurves (58"-60") in the lower weight ranges (20#-30#) as their weight is less at their shorter draw lengths. I get a kick out of these vintage bows having another "life" as beginner bows. Some are older than me and short kid draws do not stress them. Dacron strings are also durable as heck and don't creep as much at low draw weights.

I have them shooting Easton Jazz 1214, which can be spined properly for such small draw lengths and draw lengths. We have experimented with tiny carbon arrows (Carbon Impact Super Club) but they are still too stiff and surprisingly fragile. The aluminums are actually better. I fletch them with 2" Bohning X-vanes.

Here is some general guidance for bow length based on draw length:

14" to 16" = 48" Bow
17" to 20" = 54" Bow
20" to 22" = 58" Bow
22" to 24" = 62" bow
24" to 26" = 64" to 66" bow
26" to 28" = 66" to 68" bow
28" to 30" = 68" to 70" bow
31" and longer = 70" to 72" bow

So, in summary, you will want to measure your boy's draw length and draw weight (bow scale or luggage scale) and go from there. Please feel free to ask questions - fitting little kids can be a real challenge.

I hope that helps!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the input guys. Very helpful, and you're right, it is tough. He wants a new bow so badly, but I'm just not sure he is ready for an upgrade.



I'll check out some of the recommendations. Thanks again!!


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> my son shoots medallion arrows. I did not like the arrows that came with the bow. Nor the quiver which broke within a week. But the armguard is stellar for tiny arms and the bow shoots well with some good arrows. Even jazz arrows fly good out of it.
> 
> And yes, i have a nocking point on the string for him and dental floss so the arrow attaches to the string good and tight. Only hard part is getting a chest protector to fit him.
> 
> ...


This is an old thread, but Chris deserves a follow up. I did an "all nephews to the range" day this week, and I took Chris' advice to give the little Bear First Shot a real chance with good arrows and a solid nocking point. I'm glad I did. The five year old loved it, and had a great time. I may actually pick up an extra one to have around.

Thanks, Chris, for changing my mind and helping my nephew get to shoot with his big brothers!

-Tony


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

You are welcome. My son shot the bear first shot until he was 7. Its a great bow for small kids age 3 to 7. Our local bow shop has several for the range.

Glad he had a blast with his big brothers. 


Chris


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

I know it's an old thread, but I have a six (seven in March) year old daughter and four (five in July) year old son. Likely starting them on the Samick Little Fox. Just want it to be fun for a while. Took them to the Lancaster Archery Classic to watch the youth recurve shoot ups. They enjoy watching, but like any children, they lose interest with only two shooters, the time between ends, and (sorry Rob) the commentary didn't keep them engaged. They watched for a while and then just wanted to be kids and run around.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

keep it fun. Let them shoot a lot of balloons at 5 yards or so. 


Chris


----------

